# 3 mil vs 4 mil vacuum bags



## Beaverdam213 (Oct 1, 2020)

In the last year I killed a Foodsaver vacuum sealer and one from Cabella’s. I just bought a chamber sealer. I see bags online in different thicknesses. I bought a bunch of 3 mil bags but wondered what you peeps recommend?...


----------



## bill1 (Oct 1, 2020)

At these thicknesses, each mil (.001") makes a big difference in strength.  And the bigger the bag, the more strength you typically need.  I'd say .003" is good for up to a couple quarts (at least) and .004" for larger.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2020)

I've had failures with the 3 mil bags. Be it material or usage. I don't know. But I use 4 mil bags only now. And the only failures I've had since then was caused by overhandling when I was moving things to the new freezer.


----------

